# Ogólne > Badania >  Badanie nasienia i badanie testosteronu

## mb30

Witam. Proszę o analizę wyników badania i sugestie co mogę dalej zrobić szczególnie z ruchliwością i co z tym testosteronem.

Poprzednie badanie nasienia 23.01.2016

Koncentracja plemników 8.2
Całkowita liczba plemników w ejakulacie 39.4
Szybki ruch progresywny 3,5 %
Wolny ruch progresywny 1,6 %
Ruch progresywny a+b 5.0 %
Prawidłowa morfologia wg WHO IV 20.2 %
Koncentracja prawidłowych plemników 1,7 M/ml
Ruch nieprogresywny 2,5 %
Plemniki nieruchome 92 %
Całkowita liczba plemników o ruchu progresywnym 2.0 M
Całkowita liczba plemników o prawidłowej morfologii 8.0 M
Całkowita liczba plemników o ruchu  nieprogresywnym lub nieruchome 37,4 M
Morfologia 4% norma od 4

W tym czasie zrobiłem badanie krwi wszystkie wyniki w normie oprócz Testosteron poniżej normy 2,4 ng/ml norma od 3.

Od początku roku schudłem przy wzroście 175 cm z 94 do 82 kg

Luty i marzec przyjmowałem Rhodiola , FertiMan Plus oraz Vitaminer Prenatal

Wyniki z 21.05.2016

Koncentracja plemników 22,6
Całkowita liczba plemników w ejakulacie 63,1
Szybki ruch progresywny 2,3 %
Wolny ruch progresywny 3,4 %
Ruch progresywny a+b 5.7 %
Prawidłowa morfologia wg WHO IV 32,7 %
Koncentracja prawidłowych plemników 7,4 M/ml
Ruch nieprogresywny 25 %
Plemniki nieruchome 69 %
Całkowita liczba plemników o ruchu progresywnym 3,6 M
Całkowita liczba plemników o prawidłowej morfologii 20,6 M
Całkowita liczba plemników o ruchu  nieprogresywnym lub nieruchome 59,5 M
Morfologia 4% norma od 4

----------


## mb30

Przepraszam pomyliłem się z tą Rhodiolą oczywiście nie brałem tego leku , był na zamówieniu ale to nie dla mnie.

----------

